# كيفية استخراج جواز سفر بحرى



## marine_diesel (6 يونيو 2009)

http://marine.maktoobblog.com/56/استخراج-جواز-السفر-البحرى/

أو على 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/110223158/58e7ff08/___.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى كتير***************


----------



## king.khadawy (10 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكم
أنا قريت المقال وفعلا انا ناوى اسافر اسكندرية عشان اطلع جواز السفر البحرى ان شاء الله لأنى هحتاجه قريب ... بس عاوز حد يأكدلى ان الأجراءات زى ما هى ولا حصل تغيير فيها خصوصا بعد اللى حصل فى البلد ككل لأن البوست دا قديم من 2009


----------

